# Naming your smoker...



## hawgheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone named their smoker? People name boats, cars, trucks, sewing machines and even certain body parts. I think a smoker deserves the same respect. I have heard tales that it is supposed to be good mojo to name your beloved smoking device.

Therefore, I am definitely going to name mine. I haven't decided on one just yet, but have a couple of strong candidates: Clarence or Leola 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , in honor of my grandparents who were a very strong influence on me growing up.

Stay tuned...


----------



## triple b (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting idea.
I'll give it some thought as well.


----------



## msmith (Jun 12, 2007)

Hawg my smoker's name is General Lee.


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 12, 2007)

I concur, one's smoker should have a name. I've been thinking about naming mine for the past week and a half but have not come up with anything I like yet. Will let you know when I decide.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm still throwing a couple around .....waiting for her true personality to shine through....maybe Betsy or Natasha


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jun 12, 2007)

I dubbed mine Piggly Wiggly the day i got it.  Its lived up to its name so far


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 12, 2007)

I know there are a few here who have theirs named...I've pondered but I don't think I've fully realized the King Kooker's personality yet...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought about naming it after its personality, but everytime its personality comes out, I mod the darn thing and it all changes!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 12, 2007)

it seems to me that here every brinkman make & model is an ecb.with our current finances mine was not cheap lol, but as far as the name goes,until i have cooked everything on it @ least once, i call it "the brink".. because until i'm used to it, i'm on the brink of either paranoia or madness, just not sure which.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 12, 2007)

Actually, I've referred to my little electric one as sparky a few times, maybe I'll let that stick...


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 12, 2007)

Check my Avatar tag line.......


----------



## squeezy (Jun 12, 2007)

'Old Smoky' ... comes to mind ... doesn't that sound original?

Kinda like 'Betsy' for a car!

I have two R2D2s and an offset ... Smoke Vault coming!  It's like naming triplets ...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 12, 2007)

"Puff the Magic Bradley" might work or perhaps "Huff and Puff",


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

My ECB's name is Baby Bink, my Smoke Valult's name is Black Beauty


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree to the idea.  Since I built mine, once it is finished I plan on painting the name on the side.  It really is like part of the family.  You create it you spend time w/ it.  You clean it. And you spend money on it.  Sounds alot like a child... only you dont have to save up a collage fund for it.  

I have not yet decided on a name however.  I will have one buy the time I get to paint it...


----------



## stillcajun (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out a name for mine.  I guess the whole personality thing is true.


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the idea.  I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## rip (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay Hawg I named it.
Black Betty

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/RIP57/DSCF0205.jpg


----------



## richtee (Nov 21, 2007)

All us custom build freaks do I think hawg...


----------



## richtee (Nov 21, 2007)

And maybe that's why the custom folks usually name theirs... they build that in, 'cause ya have to when ya build somethingfrom scratch


----------



## capt dan (Nov 21, 2007)

I call mine "stinky"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 21, 2007)

and then there were 2- i just call them thetwins(fraternal as theyare set up differently for science sake) but now it's just unit 1 & unit 2.how original


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 21, 2007)

have not named mine, but have called it "damn it"


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 21, 2007)

*  My homemade stick burner is, "Chowsie", prounced with an "S".  the BBQ Grillware propane hasn't earned one yet. *


----------



## zapper (Nov 21, 2007)

I am with you there!



Slow poke or Slow smoke would be more like it, but no official name yet, although "Piece of sh____" has come out more than a few times.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 21, 2007)

That's what I call the 'missus' ....


----------



## joed617 (Nov 21, 2007)

I named my commercial smoker "Big Bertha" and told everyone to be gentle with her.. my smoker at home doesn't have a name .. actually it's been neglected since Bertha came along.. anyways .. Maybe I'll name the one at home "Chewy" 

Joe


----------



## fat sal (Nov 21, 2007)

My WSM is called "The Salivator."  I actually ran a contest on my blog to name it.  The winner was a Canadian woman living in rural Germany.

My GOSM is "The Salivator II."  Why mess with success?

Sal


----------



## richtee (Nov 21, 2007)

That's the name of a fine German Double bock beer made by Paulaner Breweri in Munich!   Heh..how trivial. That's me tho...LOL!


----------



## promise'cajunbiker (Nov 21, 2007)

I call mine dragon slayer. Buddy has one he calls puff, i thought puff the dragon and then the dragon slayer was kinda funny.


----------



## monstah (Nov 21, 2007)

I call my MES Ole' MESsy.


----------



## billybones (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't believe I never thought of naming it. My ecb is now officially known as: "The Midnight Toker".


----------



## fritz (Nov 21, 2007)

I call my GOSM "Gussy". Not sure why just seems right.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't have a catchy name for whaever i use to smoke with, I jus call it " El Fumador ", which is Spanish for The Smoker.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 21, 2007)

Now this is a good point.  Waiting for _*her*_ name.......

Maybe that is why they can be so tempermental at times while trying to cook, and so unpredictable.  Now I know why we have so many problems with them.  Thanks Tonto for pointing this out......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









And no, I haven't named mine yet, but maybe that explains why the B _ _ ch word is used some times.....


----------



## wavector (Nov 21, 2007)

I was thinking along the lines of "mistress", because I spend more time with her than I do my wife.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for resurrecting this old thread... got me thinking again about naming my unnamed smoker...


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 21, 2007)

The Geezer. Cause it is.


----------



## scotty (Nov 21, 2007)

I refer to mine as the TOY

 Once when i put the wood chips in the wrong place and the smoke was  coming out the sid fron under the  lid i called it #$% %$#% ^%$.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to say, I do not have a name for mine...........I just call it the big one or the horizontal.
Geesh, I have no imagination!


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Guess I have 7 names to come up with  ...


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 21, 2007)

With that many I'd start with the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 21, 2007)

And what the h**l were their names ? ? ?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 21, 2007)

Bashful
Doc
Dopey
Grumpy
Happy
Sleepy
Sneezy

There ya' go...


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 21, 2007)

... You of all people would know  ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     But the "Dopey"... name one after me ? ? ?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Don't think so..Wouldn"t know who the wife was talkin' to or about ...


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I'll name my ECB 'Cheech' and my GOSM 'Chong'..

MC


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL!!


----------



## allen (Nov 22, 2007)

I Call my Brinkmann PitMaster Deluxe, Horiz. Smoker,-(SIDE BY SIDE) Firebox on one end and Smoker on the other.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 30, 2007)

Just thought of a name for my CCSV  ... a little play on an old name with a European sound to it;

'Valter'


----------



## rockyb (Nov 30, 2007)

Scotty calls it the *toy smoker*, but I like to refer to it as the *mini smoker*.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Mines got a little sign on her for the "busted Luck" hang out get togethers....  (lot talk to say party)... but when i talk to her i just call her "girl"....


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

I usually call mine POS!


----------



## smoke freak (Dec 1, 2007)

I call mine Rusty. Cause it is......


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 1, 2007)

i call mine "For Sale" cuz when she is not acting properly, i tell her that i will sell her and use the money buy more "supplies" for my new project..lol

seriously though, i have had her almost a year and she still hasnt come up wiith her name yet


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

i call mine.......ol reliable........cause it is.......i have it pretty much nailed.......so i don't really have to worry what my q is going to be like when we pull it off...........








BUTT......am getting a stick burner for christmas.........SO a new learning curve ALL over agin...........

so, who KNOWS what i may call it while LEARNING this learning curve......LOLOL


----------



## cman95 (Feb 12, 2008)

I call my offset "The Gray Ghost' and my ecb "Lucky" because she is lucky if I ever use her.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Why are smokers always female....I'm pretty sure mine is male.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 12, 2008)

A male smoker!!!!!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep  ...  me too


----------



## emtee (Feb 12, 2008)

I call my home-built the "Trojan Horse". One never knows what might be in it, but whatever comes out is big, bad, and delicious!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 12, 2008)

My GOSM is called "Susie Q", I'm just finishing up the mods on her and will have pics in a day or so. My Brinkman all-in-One ( Susie's twisted sister) is called "Miss Petunia". Since my fuel is gas, I call the bottle "Ethel". They all must be female... they SOMETIMES seem to be a PITA.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL....rich, good one!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 12, 2008)

There is only one possible name for mine "T.O.H."
The Out House (it looks like one).


----------



## low&slow (Feb 13, 2008)

My buddies always refer to my smoker as the "Slow Poke". Cause were always sittin around waitin on it to finish. So I guess her name is Slow Poke.


----------



## galenabob (Jun 9, 2011)

I just dumpster dove and got a Brinkman Pitmaster Deluxe last week...  I drove past him on the curb of a big house and I went back to claim him after about two minutes.  A scrapper already beat me to it.  He wanted to poad him into his scrap truck and I talked him out of scrapping such a piece of art.  I cleaned him up made new handles, expandable metal racks and wooden rack (shelf).  The scrapper let me take it and helped me load it into my truck.  I gave him $10 for his being such a great guy.  I now have a really sharp looking looking smoker.  I have named him "HOMBRE"!!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

"Grillestate" --  1500 square inches of grates for all kinds of smoky goodness!


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 10, 2011)

Same as my screen name, or other way around, or wait....which is it? Who's on first?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2011)

AKA _"The Philadelphia Experiment"_


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 10, 2011)

I Call my WSM.. FLO


----------



## kgb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I love the idea of naming my smoker. I've been giving it some thought and this thread has some great ideas and examples. When my kids were a little younger they (and myself too) got hooked on the cartoon series "Phineas and Ferb".  My favorite character is evil Dr. Doofenshmirtz who was always inventing various "-inators".  So done with my best Doofenshmirtz voice impersonation, I have named my smoker The Smokinator. 
(curse you Perry the Platapus!!)

Keep on smoking.


----------



## cecil (Apr 23, 2014)

I started to call mine Sweetie Pie.


----------



## hoosiersmoke (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheech.


----------



## brooksy (Apr 23, 2014)

I call mine Smoky! My old one is called The Queen!


----------



## killerb468 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a buddy that is going to cut my name plate out on his plasma table... I am incorporating my nick name into the smoker name. The name of my smoker is KILLER"B"bq


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 22, 2015)

IMG_0203.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Feb 22, 2015






I call my Custom Built Mini WSM... "Bucko"


----------



## shaggy91954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Gonna call mine "WOODY".


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 22, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> Gonna call mine "WOODY".



I'm gonna call mine shaggy! [emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------



## beeboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Marlboro man?


----------



## wes w (Feb 23, 2015)

I tell the wife I'm going to fire up the "ole pile of bricks"   she just laughs and













IMG_0501.JPG



__ wes w
__ Nov 30, 2014


----------



## beeboy (Feb 23, 2015)

I named my recliner 'gear'. That way when my wife says I need to get my butt in gear 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...see what I did?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes , sir . I name all my Smokers...

Flo is my big girl :













015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 13, 2012






and the smaller one is Little Girl ... then there is Uncle Drummand (UDS) and Gus , my Gas Grill...













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 9, 2013


















Betty 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 15, 2012






And of course , Bernie  , my burn barrel  ;













newshots027-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 5, 2012






I love my little Family of Smokers...


----------

